# Anyone feed Nutri Source Pure Vita



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm wondering if anyone here feeds Nutri Source Pure Vita Chicken & Brown Rice. We went to the pet store and got Casanova a "buffet" of dog foods to try in another desperate attempt to find one that this spoiled maltese might eat. I just tried scoring it and if I didn't do it wrong, it got 107 on the dog food scoring system, but I'm not sure? 

*Just wondering if you all think it looks like a good food*. It seems kind of like a premium food? 15 lb is $32? Thanks for any advice!

I'm also not sure if we should feed a food that few if any of us is feeding...safety in numbers, right? But Casanova is gobbling it up!! 

Pure Vita Chicken & Brown Rice Dry Dog Food - 15 Lbs.

PureVita's select pet formulas are carefully prepared using only the purest, all natural, holistic ingredients to support your pet's overall physical and emotional well-being and to maintain health and longevity. The essence of PureVita utilizes highly palatable, single source proteins and a variety of wholesome fruits and vegetables, each chosen for it's unique nutritional values and powerful phyto nutrient content. PureVita also features Acai berries and pomegranate popularly known for their rich antioxidant benefits. PureVita is "pure life" and will support your loving pet's health and well being the same way your pet enhances your everyday life.

Ingredients:
Chicken, chicken meal, brown rice, oatmeal, barley, natural chicken flavors, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols and citric acid), alfalfa, tomato pomace, flaxseed, carrots, peas, cherries, apricots, cranberries, salt, potassium chloride, yeast culture (saccharomyces cerevisiae, enterococcus faecium, lactobacillus acidophilus, aspergillus niger, trichoderma longibrachiatum, bacillus subtillis), acai berry, glucosamine hydrochloride, tumeric, taurine, chicory extract, lecithin, pomegranate extract, garlic, ascorbic acid (vitamin C), choline chloride, yucca schidigera extract, chondroitin sulfate, zinc proteinate, vitamin A acetate, vitamin D3 supplement, vitamin E supplement, niacin, iron proteinate, pantothenic acid, thiamine mononitrate, pyridoxine hydrochloride, riboflavin supplement, copper proteinate, manganese proteinate, folic acid, calcium iodate, cobalt proteinate, biotin, selenium proteinate, vitamin B12 supplement, rosemary extract. 


Guaranteed Analysis %:

Crude Protein (min) 24 
Crude Fat (min) 13 
Moisture (max) 10 
Crude Fiber (max) 6


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Sophia, I have to tell you that changing foods won't help determine what food he likes best. If you persist
in changing them he will, most likely, eat well for a meal or two and then grow bored. Mine love Eukanuba
but it's not good for them so I don't feed it. It's best to stick with something he will eat. He doesn't have to
eat voraciously to eat well. Mine eat more some days than others. Cosy eats once a day where Toy will eat
off and on. I would stick with one food and get a feel for his "style" of eating. They can differ in their eating
habits.

P.S. I don't feed anything with rosemary extract in it.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Brit, you will really regret giving me advice because I'm going to ask you for alot more!! Casanova will only eat Merrick's Grandma Pot Pie which I don't like b/c he poos 10 times a day on it, not to mention the whole rendering plant thing at Merrick. He won't eat anything else!! He REFUSES to eat NB Sweet Potato & Venison, NB Ultra Premium, Wellness Super 5 Mix Puppy Formula, Innova Evo Red Meat, Eagle Pack Holistic Selects all flavors, Eukanuba, Iams Vet Formula Low-Residue, Wellness Fish & Potato....The list goes on and on. He eats Stella & Chewy, but we're not doing raw anymore. What do I do? He will almost starve for 2 or 3 days eating like 3 or 4 pellets a day even with no treats, no human food, just Nutrical...HELP!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (princessre @ Apr 11 2009, 04:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=760896


> Brit, you will really regret giving me advice because I'm going to ask you for alot more!! Casanova will only eat Merrick's Grandma Pot Pie which I don't like b/c he poos 10 times a day on it, not to mention the whole rendering plant thing at Merrick. He won't eat anything else!! He REFUSES to eat NB Sweet Potato & Venison, NB Ultra Premium, Wellness Super 5 Mix Puppy Formula, Innova Evo Red Meat, Eagle Pack Holistic Selects all flavors, Eukanuba, Iams Vet Formula Low-Residue, Wellness Fish & Potato....The list goes on and on. He eats Stella & Chewy, but we're not doing raw anymore. What do I do? He will almost starve for 2 or 3 days eating like 3 or 4 pellets a day even with no treats, no human food, just Nutrical...HELP!![/B]



I think once he realizes you aren't going to baby him in this department he'll eat better. Why not choose a food you think
is best and he seems to eat at least a little of and make a big deal when he does eat. I've just seen it too many times when owners create a monster by not sticking to one food. You can always add a little baby food or cottage cheese, or yogurt to entice him but I would keep to one food.


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

I went through this with my ellie since she wouldn't eat good at all and I tried a few different foods. I decided to stick with the california naturals lamb and rice and although she still won't eat it if it's just the plain kibble I now add apples and yogurt to her morning kibble and green beans or bananas smooshed up into her evening meal and she gobbles it right up. Good luck to you, I know how frustrating it is when they won't eat.


----------



## ckim111 (Dec 17, 2008)

QUOTE (princessre @ Apr 11 2009, 05:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=760896


> Brit, you will really regret giving me advice because I'm going to ask you for alot more!! Casanova will only eat Merrick's Grandma Pot Pie which I don't like b/c he poos 10 times a day on it, not to mention the whole rendering plant thing at Merrick. He won't eat anything else!! He REFUSES to eat NB Sweet Potato & Venison, NB Ultra Premium, Wellness Super 5 Mix Puppy Formula, Innova Evo Red Meat, Eagle Pack Holistic Selects all flavors, Eukanuba, Iams Vet Formula Low-Residue, Wellness Fish & Potato....The list goes on and on. He eats Stella & Chewy, but we're not doing raw anymore. What do I do? He will almost starve for 2 or 3 days eating like 3 or 4 pellets a day even with no treats, no human food, just Nutrical...HELP!![/B]


Bella is actually worse. She doesn't eat any dog food without being force fed. I know how frustrating the feeling is


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Mine love the Orijen's 6 Fresh Fish and the Acana Grasslands formula (lamb, fish and egg protein sources). 

Personally, I have a pet peeve against foods with "natural flavor" or "natural chicken flavor" as an ingredient. If it has chicken in it, why doesn't it already taste like chicken? Also, I do not like to feed grains because it creates more and smellier poo. Both Orijen and Acana are grain free, high quality protein and lower fat than other high protein foods. This is the first kibble I've been able to feed that they eat willingly without coercion, fed twice daily and picked up if not eaten in 30 minutes. Good luck with little Cassanova!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Brit- thanks so much for your advice! (That's me thanking you, NOT Casanova who's wondering where his buffet is. :biggrin I'm sure you're right --I must have created the "monster." I'm just going to stay strong this time. We re-started the 3x a day for 15 minutes each with NB Venison. I'm using the measuring cup in case he's eating more than I think. Yesterday he ate a grand total of 1/6 cup the whole day. Small steps, but we're going in the right direction!! 

Ckim- Hope Bella starts eating dog food soon too!

Tamizami- Thanks for your food recommendations! I'll add them to the list for the future!

JenHedz- I'll experiment with adding the yogurt and fruits too...


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Wow, just wanted to thank you guys for the advice and share what worked for us. We're on our second week of NB Venison & Sweet Potato. Casanova's gone from completely rejecting the food to chowing down as soon as the plate is down. We served NB 3x a day for 10 min each instead of leaving it down. We took away every single treat, including Flossies and chews. We shared no food whatsoever. We trained with the same kibble. (That is also why Casanova almost didn't graduate from puppy school, but that's a different thread.) We ground it up with a food processor so that it is teenie tiny. He gradually ate more and is now up to over 1/3 cup a day. I'd like him to eat more, but already this is beyond my wildest dreams. So have faith if your fluff is a picky eater. All the advice on this forum is true- we are the ones creating the pickiness by catering to our fluffs' tastes. They know this and will not get in a regular routine unless they sense that we confidently know what's best for them and we are firm. xo


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

:chili: GOOD BOY, CASANOVA! :chili: 

I'm glad to hear that he has learned to eat his new food. I recently switched London to NB Sweet Potato & Venison and she LOVES it. Her eating habits are much better, so I'm sure Casanova will continue to improve.  Great job to you also for sticking with it and not giving in. Too many people spoil their pups with giving them any kind of food they want. I just think of it this way: If you give a child a choice between yogurt and ice cream, they will pick ice cream...but it's not the best choice for them. Sometimes parents have to step in and make the decisions.


----------

